# Containership Abandoned in Bay of Bengal Due to Major Fire June 14, 2018 by Mike Sch



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

The Indian Coast Guard has rescued all 22 crew member of a containership following a major fire aboard the vessel while about 50 miles off the coast of India in the Bay of Bengal.

The India-flagged SSL Kolkata reported fire just after midnight on Thursday.

The fire was reportedly caused by an explosion in one of the shipping containers and later spread to about 60 other containers.

The fire forced the Master to eventually give the order to abandon ship.

All 22 crew members including the captain were eventually picked up by an Indian Coast Guard vessel.

NOTE: I have tried to upload a photo about this article but no way the photo was not accepted.

Regards

Tomi. 

The vessel is currently abandoned and adrift. It is being monitored by the Indian Coast Guard.

The 147.8m SSL Kolkata was built in 2006 and has capacity of about 1,100 TEU.


----------



## norm.h (Dec 8, 2009)

Link with photo here:
http://sikhwriter.com/index.php/india-news/item/7324-ssl-kolkata-catches-fire-22-saved

Google is your friend (Thumb)


----------



## limeybiker (Dec 8, 2007)

*Kolkata ablaze*

https://www.financialexpress.com/in...n-ganges-delta-no-oil-spill-reported/1208773/


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Those on site obviously better placed to resolve but I wonder if better strategy would have been to fight fire and bring alongside. Anchoring in someone else's environment sounds a reminiscent of "towing it out of the environment" only without the same use of fuel. It is not as if the front has fallen off yet.

(Pleased all those former SOB safe).


----------

